# Pharmacy opinions



## Shraba (Apr 19, 2015)

Get guys, so I've been looking around for quite some time now and was just curious on what YOU GUYS feel to be some of the best online pharms.  I know they aren't the greatest choice but small town Iowa isn't the greatest for finding gear.  so what are you're personal opinions on reliable sources.
-J


----------



## CCCP (Apr 19, 2015)

While this is not a source board I will say this:
Any source you may or may not find that has a website is BS and ur just risking losing your money
Peptides are okay from sites like research chem companies but for gear, never trust a website


----------



## Shraba (Apr 19, 2015)

My bad I'm still pretty new, didn't read the rules right, sorry about that, and yeah that's what I was thinking, thanks for the advice and thanks for catching that for me and letting me know, also for being so cool about it


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 19, 2015)

Websites are fine as long as they say "legit" in the url.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2015)

You broke no rules by asking your question in THIS section.


----------



## TheExperiment (Apr 19, 2015)

Best online pharmacies are the following: alldaychemist, clearskypharmacy, and reliablerxpharmacy.

All three are overseas pharmacy and mostly use India generic meds. Plan your cycle ahead of time and don't expect the shipping to be super fast.


----------



## mickems (Apr 20, 2015)

TheExperiment said:


> Best online pharmacies are the following: alldaychemist, clearskypharmacy, and reliablerxpharmacy.
> 
> All three are overseas pharmacy and mostly use India generic meds. Plan your cycle ahead of time and don't expect the shipping to be super fast.



I may be wrong but, it seems he's looking for gear and not necessarily meds.


----------



## gammatrick (Apr 21, 2015)

I've ordered from websites for years.... just trial and error order small first and always use domestic.


----------



## TheExperiment (Apr 21, 2015)

mickems said:


> I may be wrong but, it seems he's looking for gear and not necessarily meds.



ahhhhh got ya..

To the OP: most of the good/great labs do not use a website to advertise their business. I'd recommend joining boards that have active sources and doing research on each source and go from there. 

However, one of my favorite labs, ALP, is making a website to advertise their product on eroids and MG I believe here soon. If you are willing to wait, I'd wait for that website to pop up since they are one of the greatest labs in the history of the business.

Also, Naps isn't a bad website to order from either. Their Geneza oil line is pretty inconsistent and gets bad reviews but they do have some legit HG items. They also carry more item lines than Geneza as well.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 21, 2015)

Online pharmacies are ok for ancillaries but not for anything else.


----------



## TheSauce (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm also from a small town, and I don't have any sources other than these websites to get my gears from. I've ordered some from a few companies and they've delivered while being ripped off from the same company after placing another order. It's such a shame that this stuff is so hard to acquire. I've only managed to complete 1 cycle and would like to do another with better quality gears...or at least legit gears.


----------

